# Necked Beauty's (un embossed bottles)--->Show us yours



## RICKJJ59W (May 6, 2010)

I just thought of an idea for a thread when I was cleaning off a "common" un em bossed bottle I dug last week.I left it in the bag with some dirty cone inks and other common un um bossed stuff.I had the day off,so I thought I might as well clean one up.As I took off the grime from the past,the common un embossed bottle became a cool looking piece of  craftsmanship.It was really whittled and had lots of bubbles.I probably would have left that bottle in the bag another week or until I dug again.
  If you have any cool looking un em bossed stuff  post it up.

 Ps my camera sucks because I smashed it with a bar.[8D] it looks better in person.


----------



## Wangan (May 6, 2010)

I have one similar to yours in looks,Rick. Its 5 1/2" tall with an applied lip,but has a weird indentation,(I dont think its a bubble),on the inside with what looks like something dragged across it leaving a pointed mark.The line directly under the indent, is the seam from the other side.I found it in a TOC dump.


----------



## Road Dog (May 6, 2010)

I like this biggun.


----------



## Road Dog (May 6, 2010)

Bottom


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 6, 2010)

Cool DJ Road Dog.I have one like it as my desk lamp.Its a Iron Pontil.


----------



## baltbottles (May 6, 2010)

Here's some seam sided flasks from the past few weeks of digging. I always enjoy finding theses in nice colors.

 Chris


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2010)

Nice "slickers", guys. Here is one of my favorite unembossed bottles. This is a large, light cobalt or cornflower blue ammonia or utility bottle. The picture isn't great, but it's hammered with whittle and has a wicked applied flat "disc" lip.  ~Jim


----------



## blade (May 21, 2010)

Here's some of my favorite green unembossed bottles.


----------



## beendiggin (May 21, 2010)

Don't know what it was was but it sure was pretty.  For some reason, when I dug it, it had a cork stopper witha blacking swab in it. Doughtful it was for blacking.  Maybe a food sauce?


----------



## swizzle (May 22, 2010)

Where'd you dig that and what does the base look like? Is there any seams? Swiz


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 22, 2010)

here's a couple beauties dug recently up carbon county way..........

 jim


----------



## Dansalata (May 22, 2010)

SOME NICE ONES WOW, HERES MY HUMBLE CONTRIBUTION...


----------



## Dansalata (May 22, 2010)

PONTIL...


----------



## donalddarneille (May 23, 2010)

Cool bottles everyone!

  Road Dog, I have a Demi just like yours, from the drippy applied lip to the pushed up bottom with a wicked pontil scar! How tall is the one you own?

 RICKJJ, you have one that was made into a lamp? Sounds cool, got a photo? Don't know if my Demi would lend itself to such a conversion, it has a 10 degree lean to one side and barely stands on it's own!

  My son is borrowing my camera, I'll post a photo as soon as he returns.


----------



## mainer1 (May 25, 2010)

heres my submission found this one just rolling along the bottom of the river in portsmouth nh at about 60ft when I used to dive about 13 years ago
 Been thinking about getting back into it but will have to buy a new wet suit because I think mine shrunk


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

Great idea for a thread Rick!,...and really nice bottles everyone. I was looking through here and got thinking about some winners that are "silent" bottles, but like Fred and I were discussing earlier,....They speak for themselves. Here's a few of my favorite unembossed bottles.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Joe            


    This one has always made me think "Stoddard" even though it has more olive tones.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A teal green Saratoga.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A real honey of a honey colored, whittled master ink....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A beautiful cornflower blue utility that came out of a dig Tom and I did a few years back.... (don't mind the matchstick 'wheel chock"[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

* It also has some amber swirls....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A nice little strapside citron colored flask w/ big bubbles in the glass....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

Here's another strapside in "screamin' green" []


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A cool little Stoddard stub....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A group shot.....(when I looked away an enbossed black glass ale snuck into the pic...)[] Thanks for looking,......Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

When I walked into the room there was an awkward hush,..I could tell the bottles had been whispering...[] Apparently the aqua bottles were resentful for not being well represented! What else could I do? I picked the most apt and likely aqua bottle from their ranks...[] This bottle came from New Orleans.                                                     Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

*


----------



## Road Dog (May 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: donalddarneille
> 
> Cool bottles everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Dog (May 26, 2010)

You showed some real beauties there Joe.


----------



## mainer1 (May 26, 2010)

Joe I am in awe of your slicks!!!
 I'm sure u have more
 So please the floor is yours!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll see whats around here...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

Here's one that went to another forum member,....beautiful swirled later ammonia.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

Here's a nice teal salts bottle....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

An extra crude early sauce bottle....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

My first case gin....Found it under my cousins house in Celeron NY in the early eighty's.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

An emerald green turnmold beer....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

It's yellow cousin...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

While we're doing beers, an early applied crown top "Burke"....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A nice little utility.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A real old quart flask I like a lot.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

A pair of Early Godfrey's Cordials....one pontiled (Credit to Penn Digger)[]...They're both "crooked as a stick in water"...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2010)

They both appear pontiled but one's not....The non pontil came out of our farm dig last fall.[] Tom gave Lauren the pontiled one. (Jeez, it looks so pontiled in the pic I'm going to have to go check em' both again!) 
                                                                     Thanks for giving me a chance to show my "I better keep that one" bottles.    Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (May 27, 2010)

Did that green turnmold bottle come from me as well?  Looks familiar.  I'm getting to where I can't remember all the horse/bottle tradin'.

 PD


----------



## donalddarneille (May 27, 2010)

Had to chime in with a photo of a few of my favorite slicks. Check out the lean on the aqua demi! It will stand without the spirit gum on the bottom, but since it sits atop five shelves of my favorite bottles, I'ld rather not chance it!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2010)

PennDigger,....That green turnmold came from you to me towards Antique mall profits...[], (That and a labeled "Paine's"for Lauren ) Donald,......Love that crazy Demi!,...Do you have any other pics of the aqua bottle in the center?             Thanks.    Joe


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

Wistar attributed end of day whimsey schnapshund. He has a pontiled gut!!,a drinkable tail and a pair of lips only a mother could love.
 He is unembossed with a great neck or tail as the thread requires.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

His pontiled gut,now thats an outey for a belly button.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

The long neck......tail.........neck.......tail  you required Rick


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

He also has 16 ribs and is made in the half post method


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

Joe and Laura that is a beautifull green utility with the sheared neck.Is the bottle from Lockport or upstate New york


----------



## donalddarneille (May 27, 2010)

Wow, that dog is WILD! Where did you get him/her? I've got to get one of those, next time I need to blame a foul odor in the air on the dog all I would have to do is point at that canine's... tail... neck... tail and there would be no questions!

 Joe, I'll look around, some of my favorite ultra macro shots of bubbles in glass are of that hock wine. Other than the deep aqua color, bordering on cornflour, and some wicked crude folds and inclusions, it is just a place holder til I dig an IXL Bitters of like color.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2010)

Steve,....Love the whimsey dog!.....Not sure about the utility bottle. It came out of a past, long gone local dump, last bottle when I was calling it a day, and actually had a 95% missing flared lip....It's pontiled too,...and it certainly has that lockport color. I always suspected it might be from there. ( I should add too, that I gave the little utility to Laur, for her collection)[]   Joe


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

You know that style of utility and the green color with high iron content and you tell me there was a flared lip looks afully colonial in manufacture.Joe your bottle or now Laurs bottle may be late 18th century possibly Albany New Yorks Mclallen and Mcgregors glass works 1788 1795.Check out this colonial Philadelphia Newspaper they shipped there glass quite a distance.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

The ad in the Newspaper Joe and Laur


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

Oh and look at the bottom of the glass ad (Tickets in the FEDREAL CITY LOTTERY May be had at Samuel Coopers ferry.Samuel Cooper owned all of which is now present day Camden New Jersey.Hospitols,roads parks you name it are named for him.The lottery is being held essentially to raise money to litterally bulid Washington DCs Capitol and White House!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

I have another ad I cant quite seem to locate at the moment showing the same firm blowing green bottles (common bottles)but they were in fact green in color of all sorts and sizes.


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2010)

Awesome dog, Steve.  I told Joe how cute he was and that I wanted one. Long pause, "Um, those are like realllly expensive, honey."  LOL  

 Get outta here, my favorite bottle (besides my Jenny Lind!), could be from the late 1700's?!  We definitely have to research this and try to get back into that digging spot.  Joe's going to talk to our mayor about it (not PennDigger); we're in a different village.  His brother owns property adjacent to this old dig spot.   Joe also dug The Honble Lady Hill bottle out of there (it is also a very early pontiled bottle.  Here's a funny trivia fact.  When Joe dug those bottles, I was only about four! LOL!![][]

 Your old newspaper is way cool too.  How do you handle something like that without it crumbling?  Where can I find one?  

 Great bottles, everyone.  I really enjoy the pictures.  This was a good idea for a post, Rick.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

Laur the newspapers from the 1700s and early 1800s are in much better shape then their mid 1800s to now counterparts.
 Unless a colonial newspaper was in a hostile evironmental place like a damp basement or hot attic they can be handled very easily.As for aquiring them
 ebay is crawling with them from prices as low as 5 dollars to as high as 12,000 for very historical papers mentioning Revolutionary war battles Washington Jefferson ect..Most 1790 to 1830 newspapers sell for an average price of twenty dollars for a complete 4 page addition with good historical news of the day and great ads lots for early medicine bottles.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 27, 2010)

donalddarneille you have a couple of nice demijohns in your picture.I  Like the aqua green one.
 The dog bottle was a local South Jersey find.
 It had been in the same family for over 150 years.
 It was a gift possibly from one of the glass blowers at Wistarburgh to a family member.
 I have seen only one other of these bottles in the last ten years and that was at a Glass Works auction.
 I was very fortunate to aquire this bottle being in the right place at the oppertune time had a lot to do with it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2010)

Hmm,....right dear,[]....That would've been the early eightys.....But I dug that dump at least two to three times a week for years, and even though wonderful and, not dug or seen by me since stuff came outa there, (It was one of Bradford's city dumps) I'd still say, knowing what I know now, those two bottles were late throws....  It'd be awesome to get back into the good part of that dump! Steve, that would be really cool if the green bottle were that old....Thanks for the ongoing education.                          Joe


----------



## donalddarneille (May 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> I  Like the aqua green one.


 
 Thanks Steve, that green one is pretty awesome. Applied lip, hammered whittle and orange peel, and a huge gnarly pontil scar. I took it in as a part trade a few months back and was going to sell it at the next show, but hav'nt wanted to move it off that shelf since I got it home......


----------



## bostaurus (May 27, 2010)

These are two of my favorite.  One has a very delicate flared pouring lip and is very whittled. The other is 3 part mold.  I love the colors though you have to hold them up to a very strong light.  Don't really know what to call the color of the one with the pouring lip...sort of a dark rootbeer color with some plum in it.  The other is a very dark purple.  I have tried everything to get a picture of the color to no avail.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2010)

Melinda,...considering how dark colored that glass is, I think you captured it well,....very pretty colors and bottles.          Joe


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2010)

Those are beautiful, Melinda.  I can see the purple in your bottle.  I have a tiny bottle that is the same; black purple that you can only see well in the light.  If you want to, try holding the bottle to the light and taking a picture through the mouth of the bottle.  You might need to take it at a slight angle, but after a few tries, you'll get one.


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Steve.  At those prices, I'll look on ebay and see what's available.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 27, 2010)

This thread is a great coverage of a lot of interest to me.  I would love to be able to handle and study some of them..Thanks for showing them to us.
 RED Matthews


----------



## bostaurus (May 27, 2010)

This is a german website that has a couple of the dog flasks.
 http://www.glaswolf.de/Flaschen.227.0.html


----------



## Wangan (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful slicks, Joe!Out of sight dog,Steve!Thanks Rick,great idea.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

I kinda forgot about this one,...It lives in our bathroom window...I've dug dozens of these in aqua,....This is the only one I ever turned up in this color....It actually has some VERY faint ghosted embossing....I've also dug the earlier pre- peened out versions.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the best I could capture the "ghost".[]  "SIMON'S BINGHAMTON, N.Y."


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay,...I'm pretty sure these are all of my worthy slicks (for now)[] Tom bartered me this one...It came from an auction lot he aquired, and had an (antique?) cricket inside....Which we both thought was kinda cool, but eventually washing the bottle won out. This little guy, to me, embodies all good things about pontiled, aqua, crude and simple antique bottles....The only thing that _could_ possibly make it better, would be some crazy crude embossing. (but then again it wouldn't be here in this thread)[]                                                                                                                                   Thanks,...Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2010)

This pic was taken in brighter sunlight on our mantle stone.... It really brings out the color.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2010)

Great bottles Joe. Can't beat whittle on a pontil bottle. Here is a unembossed pontil.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Oh and look at the bottom of the glass ad (Tickets in the FEDREAL CITY LOTTERY May be had at Samuel Coopers ferry.Samuel Cooper owned all of which is now present day Camden New Jersey.Hospitols,roads parks you name it are named for him.The lottery is being held essentially to raise money to litterally bulid Washington DCs Capitol and White House!!!


 


 Finally! A Cooper I can be proud of ![8|]


----------

